# MEXICAN INVASION NEWS



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I thought you might like to know that some professor (what else?) from the University of Oklahoma is pushing the idea of allowing non-citizens to vote in Oklahoma. The only requirement would be that you be of voting age. The professor said, as I told you these people would, that these non-citizens (meaning Mexicans and Hispanics) "have jobs, families, homes and are paying taxes here" and therefore they should vote.

This is just the beginning. Why do you think Democrats are so hell-bent on enabling the Mexican invasion? They see every single person coming across our border with Mexico as a potential vote ... and they're convinced they will vote Democrat. :eyeroll:

The professor, Dr. Bob Darcy, says the anti-immigrant fever will die down once society absorbs them .. just like the Jews and the Irish. Professor Bob doesn't seem to recognize, however, that the Jews and the Irish wanted to assimilate into our culture. The Hispanics by and large do not!

When the Irish, Jews and Asians came here it was immigration, and *it was legal immigration. * Someone tell Dr. Bob we're being invaded.

Then see if you can actually explain the concept to him.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Anytime you use a broad paint brush you run the risk of dripping paint on yourself. This is a good example. Lets start from the top. Darcy is a duel citizen of the US and Ireland that has been teaching at OSU for many years. He has not gone out publicly pushing for illegal Mexicans and Hispanics right to vote. What he has done on several occasions as a professor of history was to talk about Oklahoma history in his class room. In some of his lectures he has discussed voting rights in Oklahoma prior to the state gaining statehood in 1906. Prior to that time when the state was a territory and just like all other territories, any individual living in that state/territory had a right to vote on local issues whether they were illegal immigrants, legal immigrants, or citizens if the United States. They had no rights to vote on federal issues unless they were a citizen of the US. Dracy thinks that may not be such a bad thing for states to consider and has expressed that thought in a few of his local lectures on campus. No one agrees with him, I certainly don't but his lectures deal with Oklahoma history and local state politics. It's understandable some will use anything, even out of context spin for their hate of Mexicans and Hispanics and even go as far as to label the guy a liberal Democrat, which you can't possible know but in fairness to the guy he is not out to change anything. His comments are directed to his students for class discussion. Get a smaller paint brush&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Oklahoma Professor Calls for Immigrant Voting Rights 
http://www.normantranscript.com/politic ... _325001557 
Friday, 24 November 2006 
Oklahoma political science professor, Dr. Bob Darcy, called for the state to revert back to its territorial voting laws and allow all people, who are of voting age, the right to vote.

When Oklahoma was a territory all residents were allowed to vote regardless of citizenship status. "That's the way it should be now" Darcy said. *In a Speech at the Political Science Association's annual convention*, Darcy stated that Oklahoma's current voting laws disenfranchise a large number of the state's population. "Across Oklahoma there are large pockets of people who cannot vote *because their paperwork isn't in order.* Yet, these same people have jobs, families, homes and are paying taxes here. That's wrong." Darcy said he finds the current anti-immigrant rhetoric ironic because the state was developed by an immigrant society. "The state was settled by non-citizens" he added.

Darcy accused Oklahoma law makers of using "illegal aliens" as the latest political weapon and stated: "Undocumented aliens have been demagogued for the past two hundred years. It's nothing new. It's just the group that's currently in power reacting to the latest group of immigrants."

Explaining that from 1800 to 1900 Oklahoma was run by white Anglo-Saxon Protestants and they did not want anyone moving in and "upsetting" their prosperous operation. So they campaigned against the Jews, Irish and Asians. But now these groups have assimilated into white society and they are raising Cain over the immigration of Hispanics.

But Darcy believes that the campaign against Hispanic immigrants will too die down once society absorbs them. Hispanics are here to stay said Darcy. This latest anti-immigrant campaign is just rhetoric by public officials who have nothing better to offer.

Darcy admits that some damage has been done, however. "Just like before; you have residents who have lived their whole lives here, residents who experience it, the rhetoric, first hand. That's not pleasant for them, and is causes some damage. Hopefully, it will stop before that damage gets out of hand." "Letting everyone vote worked 100 years ago, it would work today" Darcy concluded.

Gohon says


> *He has not gone out publicly pushing for illegal Mexicans and Hispanics right to vote.* What he has done on several occasions as a professor of history was to talk about Oklahoma history in his class room.


the article plainly says
*In a Speech at the Political Science Association's annual convention*

Gohon said


> His comments are directed to his students for class discussion. Get a smaller paint brush&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


 if the article is correct than thats a lie.

ANd I have nothing against legal mexicans, much less hate them, but thats a typical comment call someone a racist if they don't approve of noncitizens voting, talk about a broad brush :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> if the article is correct than thats a lie.


That's the point.............. the article is not correct. Take a second look at what is cherry picked as actual quotes from his speech and then what the author surrounded it with in his own words. The author is doing the same thing you did, putting the entire speech out of context. As someone that lives in his state I've heard about this before. It's interesting to note that no one else is taking any of this serious except those trying to make hay from weeds.



> ANd I have nothing against legal mexicans, much less hate them, but thats a typical comment call someone a racist if they don't approve of noncitizens voting, talk about a broad brush


Who said anyone approved of non citizens voting except you. I certainly didn't and the point of my post was to point out to you that Darcy never really said that either. His lectures are how it was 100 years ago and that things worked very effectively back then. Racist? I think you know better than to revert to that kind of cheap crap. Now your sounding like the radical Democrats that you constantly harp about. If I recall correctly you claim to be a libertarian of some sort but with all due respect you sound a awful lot like a authoritarian in your posts. Seems like there is no room for any thoughts except your own and the words negotiate and compromise are dirty words in your book. Whether you realize it or not your posts are full of venom and hate against anyone that doesn't see things as you view them. Sorry, and I could be wrong but that's the way I see a lot of your posts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if the article is wrong then fine but I like you read things and if I think its decent source than I comment on it.

You say the article is wrong.

I'll accept your word on it but I would like to know where the whole speech is so I can see the context you are speaking of.
This whole non citizens should be able to vote movement is not a good thing for this country and its a growing movement. I hav no use for the people promoting it.

Gohon when you said this


> It's understandable some will use anything, even out of context spin for their hate of Mexicans and Hispanics and even go as far as to label the guy a liberal Democrat, which you can't possible know but in fairness to the guy he is not out to change anything.


I took it to mean you were saying I hate mexicans, I am now assuming you meant the author of the article hates mexicans.

Thats where my comment about calling me a racist came from I resented it greatly. I am not a racist.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know first hand what this guy is for or against. I do know I didn't spend 22+ plus years in the military ensuring the rights of illegal immigrants to vote.


----------



## nietzschedanced (Nov 29, 2006)

> Professor Bob doesn't seem to recognize, however, that the Jews and the Irish wanted to assimilate into our culture. The Hispanics by and large do not!


 Regarding the above I encountered something quite different in moving from PA to OR. In PA the hispanics are mostly the very poor from San Juan and they don't assimilate quickly but it is happening.
In Oregon the hispanics are Mexican and rapidly assimilate into the local communities. This is not the experience of a friend of mine in LA.
Here in Oregon I supported a local candidate who once worked as migrant labor up and down the West coast. She became a citizen and paid her way through college to getting her Phd. She has many years of teaching behind her now and is politically active in her late 50's.
The week I first arrived in OR I was invited to a graduation. The graduate was a Mexican who had been an interpreter at an OR hospital. He studied nights and was now receiving a nursing degree. He, his wife and family made many sacrifices while he achieved his goals. His is the typical American immigrant story.
In PA there were solidly Puerto Rican neighborhoods but at least in my area ethnic grouping seems very rare. My neighbors are American, Japanese, Russian and Vietnamese as well as hispanic. It reminds me of the diversity in PA coal regions or rust belt steel making communities.

In PA I felt concern about the slow pace of hispanic integration but a girlfriend in NYC allowed me a chance to see some big exceptions. In OR I feel very positive about how everyone rapidly becomes part of the local communities. Perhaps some areas are more or less supportive of integration? Both Washington and Oregon had shortages of field workers last year. Most of our fire crews are Hispanic and we were unable to completely staff them.
I suspect many who once did this labor now have better jobs with benefits and higher pay.
I was originally a kid from a small town in Minnesota. Life took me to Milwaukee, the East coast and now the West coast. I've seen too many differences to believe in broad brushes anymore.
Yesterday I did see something completely new though. Here in the Willamette Valley we're surrounded by snowy mountains but snow on the ground is fairly rare. Yesterday was an exception. A brief blizzrd hit us and I was caught far from home. The snow seemed to mostly be melting but then I caught sight of a guy behind a shrub apparently firing up a snow blower. As my van moved to a better view I saw it was a Mexican groundskeeper mowing a lawn in a snowstorm. (Oregon grass grows year round) I first saw NDAK in May of "05" and it greeted me with warm people and cold snow. You folks might want to look into getting yourselves a few of these "all season" Mexican laborers. :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

George W. Bush is at it again with his open borders nonsense. Now the president wants to loosen the criteria for foreigners visiting the United States. His latest proposal? Allow visitors from abroad to come in without a visa for up to 90 days and avoid a security screening.

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/200 ... visa_x.htm

Why do we even bother with requiring anything to enter into the country then?

It is an absolute mystery as to why the president does not want to crack down and tighten up our borders. On one end of the country, we have millions and millions of illegals streaming across the border every year in the Mexican invasion. And yet the administration has chosen to do absolutely nothing about it. In fact, he wants to encourage it with an amnesty proposal.

And now this...easy, convenient 3-month stays in the United States without needing a visa. What's next...a foreign exchange program for Islamic terrorists? Has the administration forgotten just how the 9/11 hijackers got into this country? Are we hell bent on making those same mistakes again and allowing more people who would kill us all to just stroll right on into the country?

It would seem so...and that's too bad.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlene ... rss&rpc=22

strange how Bush and the feds let what amounts to a invasion of high school dropouts into the country, but makes it hard as hell for well educated people to get in.

I guess politicians realize well educated people don't "need" them


----------

